# Catering books looking for a loving home



## sclements (Aug 25, 2015)

I have the following books:
Larousse, published 1963 (well used)
Practical Gastronomy French Menus. No publication date. Spine is broken. Typeface and paper suggests it is an old publication. 
Contains a list of when items are in season and list of ingredients for each classic dish.
Hering's Dictionary of Classical and Modern Cookery published 1980. Good condition.
Meat Buyer's Guide by the National Association of Meat Purveyors. Published 1984. Good condition.
The Meat Buyer's Guide for Caterers by Moore, Stone and Tattersall. Published 1993. Good condition.

PM me for further details and photos of the book/s you are interested in.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

If your giving them away, there is usually a Job Corp or can acadamy that appreciate things like that.


----------



## sclements (Aug 25, 2015)

Thank you for the tip.


----------

